# Julie



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey there, where are you , buried in the quilts.?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Dave.......no,no quilts....ound:

I haven't had fun with that yet....ound:It'll be starting up soon I hope though! :thumb:

I have been MIA for a bit getting my son ready for school and my daughter ready to move back to college. We decided we needed to get away for a few days and visited my Mother.My special needs boy had his teacher quit and 2 associates all in 2 days! All moved from the area and we are quite concerned. He grows VERY attached and these were his favorite people on the planet! School starts on Wednesday and to say I'm a bit concerned and nervous about how that'll go is an understatement. Poor kid....it is heartbreaking. (We have been reading a social story trying to prepare him)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie is always doing wonderful work..quilt, jams, jellies and all her school work. I don't know how she does it!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Awhhh........Flynn :hug: You are very kind. :hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, it is true, you are one of a kind!!! Hugs back


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Julie! Hope you had a nice, relaxing visit at your Mom's, and I hope your son is able to roll on thru these changes smoothly. I hope he connects to the new teacher as strongly as his last teacher! Good Luck!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah Julie! Turn off that sewing machine, girl and get online! ound: I think I am going to replace one of my sergers with the Juki 734, I know we didn't finish our sewing machine convo the other day, I have been swamped since I got back from vacay, totally swamped.

Sounds like you have been as well! I hope all goes well for Robbie with his new teachers, who knows..maybe he'll love them a jillion times more?

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Kara---maybe I just need to buy your serger? You know what I am after~

I bet you are swamped. That's a good thing.....:thumb:

I wish I was sewing,but unfortunately that has been put on the back burner for awhile.We met Robbie's new teacher and the new associates.........hmmmm........we'll see. All change is hard.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome back , we missed you. Hope Robbie acclimates well. It is hard when you make best friends and have to see them leave. Probably more so for him.
Maybe, you should get another puppy, that might help cheer him up. Another Hav, with your experience would be a piece of cake. Hope you chime in like you used to. Gosh school starts early down there. Our kids aren't back til Sept .6 I think.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

How old is Robbie now, Julie? I have two client kids on the spectrum who are making big leaps this fall. One to middle school and the other to high school (gulp). I was on the phone with the Mom today, who is a wreck over how her son will adjust. We were going over his IEP one more time, making sure he had the aide coverage he needs, but as you pointed out, it's not just having the personnel, it's WHO those people are, and how they interact with him.

Good luck with Robbie and his new staff for this year. Change is always hard.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Robbie is 10 now. He is considered autistic at a high moderant level. I know exactly how your Moms must feel Karen. Robbie will be a so-called 5th grader and next year we will have to decide if he moves into the junior high or stays another year in grade school. It will be a difficult decision and one I will probably second guess for many years to come. Our problem is two-fold really. On one hand....if he would stay behind he would have more "learning in a small setting with many associates" which could benefit him,but on the other hand,if I don't move him with the other children,he loses his peers and any bonds he may have generated. A few of the kids have a sympathetic/compassion side to them as they have always known Robbie and basically grew up with him. It is a tough decision.....because neither seem to have a heavier weight given his projected outcome long term. Meaning~ an extra year probably will not make him able to read or write better. I have always been torn between scholastics/versus social. I have over thought it so much,that to me the line is blurred. In life....we must be social,every situation is social.Going to the grocery store to buy a candy bar requires a knowledge of money,but if you can not socially be able to go into the store and interact with the checkout person,you are in trouble.

What do you suggest to your clients?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Welcome back , we missed you. Hope Robbie acclimates well. It is hard when you make best friends and have to see them leave. Probably more so for him.
> Maybe, you should get another puppy, that might help cheer him up. Another Hav, with your experience would be a piece of cake. Hope you chime in like you used to. Gosh school starts early down there. Our kids aren't back til Sept .6 I think.


Yes--change is very very difficult for him. He has strong bonds and strong routines that are almost impossible to break.

I remember when I was a kid-we used to start school right before Labor Day. Each year,we seem to start a bit earlier to off set any snow days we may have. They do not like to go into June....and actually prefer the school year end the 3rd week in May.

What do you guys do? Do you have snow days? Very many? Do you go into June? A friend of mine in Novia Scotia has 2 children and I believe they start after Labor Day and go longer into the summer.....however I am not recalling exactly.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

School year ending in May? Wouldn't that be nice! Here they drag on school until mid June and start back early September, some schools are on the 'year round' track, which they have 3 longer breaks but go year round. Not sure if that would be better or not, we aren't in that district though.

I am taking my 644 in for service because on of my stepdaughter jammed it up and I haven't had it serviced in like 3 years, I'm also replacing the knifes on it, (which is why I think it jammed up due to dull blades) if it comes back running alright, I'll send it to you. It'd be a great starter. I DO have newer Viking overlock out in the gargage,but it is a piece of junk I've sent it to the manufacturer twice to be repaired and it still jams up, I feel guilty even selling it for $20 on craigslist... OR giving it away, so it will probably go in the trash. If I pin a note on it that it 'sucks', do you think goodwill will keep the note on it? lol The thing frustrates me to know end I'm very experienced with overlocks, I just couldn't do that to you, you'd be soured towards them, lol

I would start gearing Robbie up to be excited about making new friends, is there any way is old teacher can stay in touch with him through the transition? Even if it is just a few reassuring phone calls?

Kara


----------

